# Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master CM 690 III - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet



## PCGH_Stephan (28. Oktober 2013)

Testet und behaltet eines von drei Cooler Master CM 690 III!

*Cooler Master CM 690 III:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Cooler Master)

Das CM 690 III ist ein Midi-Tower für (Micro-)ATX-Mainboards mit einer Front in Lochgitter-Optik und Staubfiltern. Es nimmt drei 5,25-Zoll-Laufwerke auf und bietet Schächte für bis zu sieben Datenspeicher im 2,5/3,5-Zoll-Format. Darüber hinaus gibt es noch drei weitere Einbaumöglichkeiten für 2,5-Zoll-Hardware. Zur Belüftung sind ein 200-mm-Ventilator in der Front und ein 120-mm-Modell im Heck vorinstalliert. Maximal können bis zu neun Lüfter verbaut werden. An der Oberseite stehen 2 x USB 2.0, 2 x USB 3.0 sowie Audio-Anschlüsse bereit. In das Cooler Master CM 690 III passen bis zu 171 Millimeter hohe Prozessorkühler und bis zu 423 Millimeter lange Grafikkarten. Mehr Informationen gibt es bei Cooler Master.

*Eure Chance!*
Ihr  wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games  Hardware  gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Cooler Master die  Chance  dazu: Drei PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, ein Cooler Master CM 690 III zu testen.  Nachdem ihr einen ausführlichen  Testbericht  im PCGH-Extreme-Forum  veröffentlicht habt, dürft ihr die  Hardware  behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit Gehäusen aus, schreibt gerne und möchtet        einen  Test eines Gehäuses von Cooler Master verfassen? Dann  bewerbt    euch  in  diesem Thread des PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt  einfach, was  genau ihr  ausprobieren möchtet und warum ihr euch  besonders gut  als      Lesertester  eignet. Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen  und vorhandene  Vergleichsprodukte sind   natürlich von Vorteil,  außerdem solltet ihr  eine  Kamera bedienen und   gut lesbare Texte  verfassen können. Wer     noch  kein Mitglied im   PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist,  muss sich zunächst      (kostenlos)  registrieren. (Mehr Bilder gibt es in der offiziellen Ankündigung.)

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und    endet voraussichtlich am 15.12.2013. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der  vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige Verzögerungen  müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung mitgeteilt werden!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*PC Games Hardware behält  sich vor, den Testgegenstand vom Lesertester zurückzufordern und den  Lesertester zukünftig nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen, wenn der Lesertest  folgende Anforderungen nicht erfüllt:*
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens 8.000 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens fünf eigene Fotos vom Testgegenstand  beinhalten. Die Fotos müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen nicht von  anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen stammen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens eine selbst erstellte Grafik (Diagramme, Zeichnungen, Tabellen etc.) beinhalten.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis Montag, dem 11.11.2013, um 11:11 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## ULKi22 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master CM 690 III - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Guten Tag,

Ich würde mich gerne als Lesertester für das Cooler Master CM 690 III bewerben.

Die Hardware mit der ich das Case testen würde wäre folgendes:
AMD FX-8120 @ EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand
Asus Crosshair V Formula
G.Skill RipjawsX 8GB
Powercolor HD 6950 2GB Ref. Design
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
XFX XXX Edition 650W

Für die Bilder steht mir eine Nikon CoolPix L110 zur Verfügung und eine ordentliche Schreibe habe ich, so vermute ich mal, auch.

Testen würde ich, was man eben bei solch einem Gehäuse testen kann
-Verarbeitungsquliatät
-Temperatur-/Lautstärkeentwicklung
-Montage und Kabelmanagement
-Äußeres Erscheinungsbild und Innenaufbau

Wäre nett wenn ich das Case testen könnte, aber kein Weltuntergang wenn nicht 

Gruß,
Ph@ntazma


----------



## Jayhawk (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master CM 690 III - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Guten Abend,
mein Name ist Jacob, ich bin 19 Jahre alt und bewerbe mich hiermit ebenfalls um den Lesertest des Coolermasters Cm 690 in der dritten Version.
Ich bin Besitzer und Freund der ersten Version dieses Gehäuses, welches aktuell folgende Hardware beherbergt:

- Asus Pq5 Pro
- Intel core 2 Duo e 8400 gekühlt von einem Zalman CNPS 9700
- Xfx Geforce gtx 280
- 4 gig Mushkin xp2-8500 Ram (1066mhz, 5,5,4,12)
- Samsung 830 series 64 Gb ssd 
- Samsung 640 Gb Hdd
- Enermax Modu 82+ 525 Watt.

Das Gehäuse interessiert mich aus einigen Gründen, in erster Linie jedoch, um einen Vergleich mit seinem Vorgänger anzustellen. Dieser hat mich in einiger Hinsicht überzeugt und leistet seit etwa 6 Jahren gute Dienste, an einigen Stellen sehe ich jedoch Verbesserungspotenzial. Ein besonderes Augenmerk würde ich also auf den Vergleich der beiden Gehäuse legen. Natürlich würde ich das Gehäuse auch in anderer Hinsicht auf Herz und Nieren Prüfen, etwa:

- Verarbeitungsqualität und Materialgüte
- Lieferumfang
- Abmessungen (Und natürlich nicht solche, die ohnehin im Handbuch zu finden sind. Beim Vorgänger hier sind einige Abstände zu kurz geraten)
- Ausstattung und Bedienerfreundlichkeit
- Lautstärke (Der Vorgänger neigt dazu, stark zu resonieren)

Außerdem werde ich natürlich einige Temperaturmessungen durchführen. Hierfür stehen sechs 120mm Lüfter, sowie eine Zalman Lüftersteuerung zur Verfügung. Natürlich wird auch hier ein Vergleich zu ersten Version des Gehäuses gezogen. Sinnvoll wären in meinen Augen ebenfalls, Versuche mit verschiedenen Lüfteranordnungen, um ggf. Empfehlungen für das Gehäuse aussprechen zu können.

Bilder sind selbstverständlich und werden mit einer Nikon d40x geschossen. Ich bin zugegebener Maßen kein Profi, aber einige scharfe, gut belichtete Fotos vor einer weißen Wand sind im Bereich des Machbaren.

Weitere Gedanken über den konkreten Aufbau des Testes würde ich mir dann machen, wenn ich den Zuschlag erhalte.

Viele Grüße,
Jacob

Ps: Eine Aufrüstung steht bevor, sollte hier denke ich allerdings kein große Rolle spielen, es geht schließlich um das Gehäuse und nicht um den Unterschied zwischen einem Core 2 Duo und einem Xeon


----------



## dok81 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master CM 690 III - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Guten Tag,

Sie suchen drei Lesertester um das Cooler Master CM 690 III zu testen? Ich möchte gern einer von ihnen sein! 

Als ein erfahrener IT-Systemtechniker kann ich die Hardware (und alles was dazu gehört) von allen Seiten begutachten und Vor- und Nachteile herausfinden.
Meine Testkonfiguration würde aus einer Asrock Z77-Extreme3 mit einem Intel Core i5-3570k, einer SSD OCZ Vertex3 120 GB, einer Samsung Spinpoint T166 250 GB, einer Samsung Spinpoint F3 500 GB, einer Toshiba MK3259GSX 320 GB, einem 12x BDRe -Laufwerk von LG, einer ATI-Radeon 7950-Karte von Asus, und einem Be Quiet! 550 Watt-Netzteil bestehen.
DIe Fotos würden mit einer Nikon D3100 geschossen.
Ich würde mich freuen einer von Tester zu sein. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Konstantin


----------



## magicflyer (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master CM 690 III - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hi, ich bin Klaus und würde sehr  gerne das Cooler Master CM 690 III testen, ich habe schon ca. 20 Jahre Hardwareerfahrung, aber bei den Gehäusen hatte ich noch nie eins von Cooler Master verbaut.
Mein System ist ein Intel I5-750, Mainboard= Asus P7P 55 D, 16 GB Corsair, VGA Zotac GTX 275, SSD Ocz 120gb , Hdd Toshiba 2,0 TB, DVD Lg, DVD-Ram LG, Netzteil Be quiet  Straight Power 600 Watt, Cooler OCZ mit 2 x 12 CM Fans,
Ich würde gerne die Verarbeitung und Kühlung und Lautstärke des Gehäuses testen.
Wäre schön dafür ausgewählt zu werden, aber ansonsten, wünsche  ich Allen Bewerbern viel Glück.


----------



## kalle340 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master CM 690 III - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team, liebe Community,
auch ich möchte mich als Lesertester bewerben.
Ich heiße Pascal und interessiere mich bereits seit meiner Kindheit für Computer; entsprechend habe ich schon viele Computer selbst konfiguriert und zusammen gebaut. Des weiteren interessiere ich mich bereits seit längerem für eben dieses Gehäuse, da ich das Design sehr ansprechend finde und mich gern davon überzeugen würde, wie es mit den "harten Fakten" so aussieht: wie viel Platz ist vorhanden, wie ist das Kabelmanagement? Gibt es Engpässe?
Verbauen würde ich folgende Komponenten:

CPU: Core i5 4570
Kühler: Arctic Freezer XTREME rev.2
MB: ASRock Fatal1ty Performance H87
Graka: PowerColor HD 7870 Myst. Edition
RAM: 8GB Kingston HyperX DDR3-1600
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
Netzteil: Be Quiet! Pure Power 530W L8 CM

Auch würde ich einen direkten Vergleich mit meinem bisherigen Gehäuse (Zalman Z9) ziehen. In dem test würde ich u.a. auf folgende Aspekte eingehen:

- Verpackung bei Lieferung
- Lieferumfang
- Erster Eindruck
- Dokumentation äußeres/Features
- Dokumentation inneres/Features
- Einbau der Komponenten
- Betrieb: Temperatur und Lüfterlautstärke im IDLE/unter Last
- Vergleich mit Zalman Z9
- Fazit

Ich würde mich sehr freuen die Chance zu bekommen, mein amateur-journalistisches Können unter Beweis zu stellen.

Liebe Grüße,
Pascal


----------



## n3rd (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master CM 690 III - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Moin moin liebes PCGH-Team, Stephan und die Community!

Mit diesem Schreiben bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des Cooler Master CM 690 III Gehäuses.
Ich möchte diese Gelegenheit nutzen, um mein Hobby -  das "Hardware-basteln" zu genießen -
und meinen Know-How weiter zu vertiefen. Es darf natürlich nicht vergessen werden, dass man 
für eine bestimmte Periode sich zu einem Hardware-Reporter verwandelt, was eine nette Erfahrung
darstellt.

Meine Test-Hardware wird sein:



CPU: AMD FX-8350 - Kühler: RAIJINTEK EreBoss   | Scythe Katana 3 | Corsair H40

RAM: Corsair Vegeance LP 32 GByte DDR3 - 1600 MHz

MoBo: Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 (Vers.:1.3)

GK: Sapphiere HD 7970 Dual-X OC

SSD: Samsung SSD 840 - 120 GByte

HDD: Samsung - 2 TByte

NT: IN WIN GreenMe 80Plus Bronze - 750 Watt

Gehäuse: BitFenix Survivor white ED


Gehäuselüfter: 120/140-er BitFenix Spectre PRO | 200-er BitFenix Spectre LED

Fotoausrüstung:



Kamera: Canon EOS 550D

Objektiv: Sigma EX 28-70 mm F2.8

Sonstiges: König Fotostudio, Stativ

Auf folgende Punkte wird das CM 690 III getestet:


Verpackungsmaterial

Lieferumfang

Besonderheiten/Features

Gewicht/Ausstattung

Verarbeitung

Bedienanleitung

Montage/Montagemöglichkeiten

Kühlung von CPU/GPU/RAM/MoBo/HDD [Load|Idle]

Alltagstest - Lage der Anschlüsse/Bedienelemente

Lautstärke der Lüfter

Direkter Vergleich zu dem BitFenix Survivor (alle oben genannten Parameter)

Verbesserungsvorschläge/Kritik



Die Korrektheit meiner Sätze (und ob diese überhaupt einen Sinn ergeben ) wird durch
Kommilitonen&Freunden&Autokorrektur überprüft. 
Bedanke mich recht herzlichst für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit.

MfG. n3rd


----------



## necavi91 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master CM 690 III - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,
ich hätte sehr großes Interesse an einem Lesertest. Zum Vergleich habe ich ein Coolermaster CM690 und ein Coolermaster HAF 932. Als jahrelanger PC-Schrauber erfülle ich alle Voraussetzungen inkl einer guten Spiegelreflexkamera. Ich wäre sehr daran interessiert, dass Gehäuse an seine räumlichen und thermischen Grenzen zu treiben inkl SLI, 5 x 3,5 Zoll HDDs, einer XFI und dem Macho mit 140er Lüfter.


----------



## ascendia (1. November 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master CM 690 III - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,
da ich gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuem Gehäuse war,
bin ich auf diesen Thread gestoßen.
Ich habe mir die gewünschten Anforderungen und Bedingungen zu Gemüt geführt und war sofort sehr überzeugt davon,
denn ich könnte mich mit diesem Lesertest ein Stück weit auf meine bevorstehende Prüfung im nächsten Jahr zum IT-Systemelektroniker vorbereiten.
Sprich das gewünschte Diagramm, Zeichnung oder Tabelle erstellen sowie einen Text von mindestens 8.000 Zeichen zu verfassen.
Von meinem Ausbildungsleiter würde ich des Weiteren genügend Zeit zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen,
um es gegebenenfalls auch während der Arbeitszeit zu testen.
Derzeit bin ich 23 Jahre alt und schraube schon seit etwas längerer Zeit mit viel Begeisterung an Computern und bin immer froh,
wenn ich meinen Freunden und Bekannten bei der Lösung von Problemen helfen kann.
Zum Vergleich zum CM 690 III kann ich von meinen Erfahrungen mit dem Antec Twelve Hundred,
Antec Three Hundred und dem Zalmann Z11 berichten, beziehungsweise Vergleiche anstellen.

In dem Gehäuse würde ich folgende Hardware testen:
-	Intel Core i7-920
-	12 GB OCZ DDR3-1600
-	Asus Rampage II Extreme
-	2x Gainward Phantom GTX 560 Ti
-	A-Data SSD 510 120GB
-	DVD-RW Brenner
-	Corsair GS800 Netzteil

Des Weiteren kann auch getestet werden (, wenn erwünscht):
-	Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
-	8 GB GEIL / G-Skill DDR2-800
-	Asus Striker Extreme
-	2x GeForce 8800 GT
-	250 GB HDD
-	DVD-RW Brenner
-	Corsair GS800 Netzteil

Sollte ein Test mit zwei verschiedenen Kühlungsarten der CPU gewünscht sein,
kann ich Ihnen dort folgende anbieten:
-	Scythe Ninja Rev. 3
-	Corsair Hydro Series H100

Außerdem besteht die Möglichkeit, die 3,5“-Einschübe voll zu bestücken, sofern dies erwünscht ist.

Gerne würde ich mich der Herausforderung stellen und das Gehäuse auf Vor- und Nachteile zu überprüfen,
welches zum einen die Qualität des Gehäuses, die Bedienbarkeit,
die Lautstärke der vorinstallierten Lüfter, sowie Vibrationen,
die auf das Gehäuse übertragen werden auswerten.

Gerne würde ich auch ein Diagramm z.B. darüber erstellen,
wie sich der exponentielle Anstieg der Wärme im Verhältnis zur CPU-Taktrate entwickelt.

Den USB 3.0 Frontanschluss werde ich, im Falle wenn, über eine PCI-E – Karte steuern,
da beide Mainboards nicht über USB 3.0 verfügen.

Bei der Wasserkühlung wäre ich sehr gespannt auf den Einbau,
da ich diese falls gewünscht auch mit zwei oder vier 120x120mm Lüftern bestücken würde.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich für Sie und Ihre Leser das Gehäuse testen dürfte,
denn das Gehäuse wäre bei mir in guten Händen und ich gebe gerne Informationen und Erfahrungen an interessierte Menschen weiter.

Nun heißt es hoffen und warten.
Bis dahin euer
Basti


----------



## dynastes (2. November 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master CM 690 III - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich wiederum für den Lesertest eines CM 690 III bewerben (irgendwann muss es ja einmal klappen ).

Folgende Testhardware steht zur Verfügung:

Core i7 4770K (mit Noctua NH-U14S)
ASrock Fatal1ty Z87 Killer
8 Gibyte G.Skill Sniper DDR3-1866 RAM
MSI Geforce GTX 770 Twin Frozr Gaming
Crucial m4 128 GB (2x) // Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2000 GB
Be Quiet! Straight Power E9 480W CM

Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen und mit PCs im Allgemeinen ist in hinreichendem Maße vorhanden, zum Vergleich kann ein Arc Midi R2 von Fractal Design dienen.

Hochwertige Fotos sind dank neuer Digitalkamera ebenfalls möglich.


Die für mich wesentlichen Testinhalte umfassen Lieferumfang, Optik, Verarbeitung, Kabel- und Raummanagement, Montage und Kühlleistung. Außerdem würde ich die Qualität der mitgelieferten Lüfter betrachten.


Allen Bewerbern wünsche ich viel Erfolg 


Mfg

dynastes


----------



## micanine (3. November 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master CM 690 III - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team und natürlich auch ein 'Hallo' an die Mitleser.

Sehr gern würde ich den von Ihnen angebotenen Test des *Cooler Master CM 690 III* durchführen, um die Eigenschaften des Midi-Towers in Form von Vorteilen & natürlich auch Nachteilen ausführlich zu beschreiben.
Dies erfolgt natürlich mit einer fotografischen Dokumentation, wobei mir die SONY alpha37 SLR für gestochen scharfe Bilder unter die Arme greifen wird. 
Ebenso Diagramme bzw. Tabellen werden den Test untermauern.

Zu meinem Testsystem:

- Intel Core i5 4670K 
- Thermalright HR-02 Macho
- MSI Z87-G45 Gaming
- MSI GeForce GTX 770 Twin Frozr
- 16GB Corsair Vengeance CL9 1600MHz

Meine To-Do-Liste:


Lieferumfang -> unboxing
Zubehör/Ausstattung
Bedienungsanleitungen
Eckdaten Abmaße & Gewicht
Verarbeitungsqualität sowie Bedienelemente
Montage des Systems
Kühlung der verbauten Komponenten (CPU, GPU, RAM, Board, HDD, SDD, etc.)
airflow & Geräuchentwicklung
 dirketer Vergleich mit dem Zalman Z11 Plus Gehäuse
Fazit

Zusätzlich würde ich auch die NZXT Kraken x60 bzw. Corsair Hydro H100i verbauen um etwas Abwechslung in die Luftkühlerriege zu bekommen. 


Die vielen Daten werden natürlich schön verpackt und bekommen einige Bilder zur hilfe.

Mir wäre es eine große Freude, für uns den *Cooler Master CM 690 III* zu testen und ein ausführliches Statement zu erstellen.

Viele Grüße,
Micha


----------



## Fiesta1977 (3. November 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master CM 690 III - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Team,
hiermit möchte ich mich bei Ihnen bewerben.
Ich der Stephan 36 Jahre jung,hab Erfahrungen mit vielen Systemen angefangen von:
Atari St,Commodere C64 ,Amiga und natürlich mein Aktulles System der PC.
Würde mich sehr über Ihre Antwort freuen.


----------



## eric-idle (5. November 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master CM 690 III - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

auch ich wäre gerne einer der drei Tester des CM 690 III.

Als 36-jähriger Sysadmin bin ich versiert den Test auf dem gewohnt hohen PCGH-Niveau auszuführen.

Durch meine "Schreibe" werde ich die Ausarbeitung, ergänzt mit den gewünschten Diagrammen,
hochwertigen Bildern und dem Drum und Dran, zu einem lesenswerten Artikel machen.

Ich würde mich freuen.

Grüße
eric-idle


----------



## Caliosthro (6. November 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master CM 690 III - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion.

CM690 III.
Da versuche ich mein Glück.
Warum?
Ganz ehrlich.
Einer meiner Freunde hat mich gebeten ein neues System für ihn aufzusetzen und das CM690 III ist tatsächlich das einzige Gehäuse welches bislang alle seine Forderungen erfüllt.
Wenn es also tatsächlich mich treffen sollte, einen der Test durchzuführen, würde ich es im Anschluss an ihn verschenken.
Soviel der Ehrlichkeit halber vorweg.

*Was kann ich nun anbieten?* 


Vorhandene Hardware:

Gigabyte Z77x-UD3H
i5-3570K
bequiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1
Asus GTX770
8GB Corsair Vengeance LP
diverse 120mm und 140mm Lüfter von Corsair und bequiet!
mSATA 64GB von ADATA und 128GB Samsung 830
bequiet! Straight Power E9 580W CM
Schrauberseitige "Referenzen": 

Vorrangig stelle ich Systeme für Freunde und Familie zusammen und baue die meisten davon auch auf.
Das vorletzte war sogar ein System mit dem Vorgängermodell CM690II Advanced in schwarz/weiß.
Aktuell arbeite ich an einer CaseMod für mein Corsair Graphite 600T white.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dadurch lernt man eine ganze Menge über Verarbeitung/Vor-/Nachteile und Zeitbedarf für Hardwarekonfigurationen.

Schreibe:

Nun ja, die könnt ihr sicherlich besser beurteilen als ich selber.
Einige, auch längere Posts, gibt es von mir ja bereits hier im Forum.


MfG
Caliosthro


----------



## Jens Oberdieck (6. November 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master CM 690 III - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

*Hallo liebes PCGH Team,*

hiermit bewerbe ich mich zum Test und Feedback für das Cooler Master CM 690 III Gehäuse.
Besitze noch ein Thermaltake Gehäuse, in dem die folgenden Komponenten verbaut sind. 
Gerne würde ich die Unterschiede einmal testen und einen ausführlichen Bericht dazu schreiben.

Zum Test steht bereit, mein:

Mainboard:         Asus P8H67 Rev. 3 
CPU:                 Intel Core i5 2500k 
CPU Lüfter: Scythe Grand Kama Cross Rev. B         
Speicher:           16 GB G-Skill F3-8500 CL7
Grafikkarte:                 Nvidia ASUS GTX 670 DirectCU II 4GB         
Festplatte:          SATA Samsung HD103SI  1000GB
Laufwerk: DVD Rom
Laufwerk: Cardreader
Gehäuselüfter:     2x 120mm COUGAR Vortex HDB  
Netzteil:             beQuiet E9 Straight Power 600W

Für aussergewöhnliche und scharfe Bilder steht meine Canon 550D mit diversen Ojektiven + Stativ bereit 


Testen würde ich gerne

-Verarbeitung innen/außen 
-Aufbau
-Einbau der Komponenten
-Handhabung
-Anschlüsse 
-Ergonomität, 
-Funktionalität
-Geräuschkulisse 
-Kabelmanagement
-Temperatur Idle/Last


Mit freundlichen Gruß

Jens Oberdieck


----------



## siru (6. November 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master CM 690 III - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

huhu PCGH-Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch als Tester für eines der 3 Gehäuse.
Ich baue seit Jahren schon alles selbst ein und kaufe keine Fertig PC`s.
Besitze zur Zeit noch das CM Storm und mein Vorgänger Thermaltake Tsunami (hat meine Frau nun)

Die Bedingungen zum Test, werden natürlich von mir erfüllt.

Gruß
Siru


----------



## freezy94 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master CM 690 III - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Da muss ich nichts mehr testen.

*KAUFT ES EUCH IN DER NVIDIA EDITION!*


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master CM 690 III - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Liebe PCGH,
Ich würde gerne diesen Tower testen, weil:

1. mein aktueller Tower defekt ist, da beim Lackieren einiges schief gelaufen ist und dieser nicht mehr zu gebrauchen ist.

2. ich in diesen meine Wasserkühlung testen würde. Dabei würde ein 240er Radiator und ein 120er Radiator gleichzeitig zum Einsatz kommen.
Dabei will ich den 240er on Top und den 120er an der Rückseite verbauen, dabei ist mir wichtig ob genug Platz zur Hardware ist.
Als Pumpe wird eine Eheim 1046 mit externen (Selbstbau) AGB ihre Arbeit verrichten.

3. ob alles in den Tower passt. Da sich eine HD 7950 und die GT 430 auch in den Tower gesellen möchten, will ich dabei herausfinden, ob die beiden genug Platz haben und alle 3 PCI-e Slots meines ASUS M5A99X EVO R2.0 Mainboard Problemlos benutzen zu können.
Dann sollen noch 3 HDDs, eine SSD und ein DVD Brenner noch mit verbaut werden.
Das OCZ Netzteil ohne Kabelmanagement wird dabei die größte Herausforderung. Lassen dich alle Kabel sauber verstauen und werden sie dabei nicht beschädigt? Das bleibt die große Frage.

4.Ich möchte die Qualität, Verarbeitung, Lackierung und verarbeiteten Materialien des Tower, testen und prüfen. 
Selbst die Abmessungen und das Platzangebot werden natürlich ermittelt.

5. wie einfach sich alles im Tower einbauen lässt und was für sinnvolles Zubehör mitgeliefert wurde.

Dabei gibt es genug Bilder und die jeweiligen Eindrücke von mir. 
Da ich bei meinem Bruder fast die selbe Hardware verbaut habe, bietet sich als Vergleichstower der Cooler Master HAF XB.


MFG Gordon.


----------



## Shishagott (8. November 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master CM 690 III - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Redaktion,


Ich heisse Dominik, bin 26 Jahre jung und studiere Mechatronik.

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich um einen Platz als Tester für das Cooler Master CM 690 III.


Warum ich der ideale Tester bin?
​ 
ganz einfach:



Als Student habe ich genug Zeit das Gehäuse ausführlich zu testen und eine ausreichend lange Bewertung zu formulieren
Ich habe zum ersten Mal seit langer Zeit meinen PC wieder aufgerüstet, leider passt mein neuer CPU Kühler nicht mehr in mein altes Gehäuse. Also passen tut er schon, aber der Deckel geht dann nicht mehr drauf. 
Mit Hardware kenne ich mich sehr gut aus, da ich seit ich 15 bin PCs und Server für meine Freunde, Familie, Papas Büro und mich zusammen baue
Ich habe mich extra für diesen Test im Forum angemeldet, deswegen habe noch keine lange Beitragsliste vorzuweisen, aber ich bin schon lange Teil der trnd.de Community und habe bereits einige Tests zu Hause durchgeführt

Meine Hardware besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:
​

Intel i5-4670 boxed CPU
Asrock P87 Pro4 Mainboard
4 x 2 GB Kingston Hyper X blue RAM
Samsung 256 GB Pro 840 Series SSD
Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH Edition CPU Kühler
geforce GTX 460 Grafikkarte
diverse HDD Gesamt >4 TB
Be quiet! 450 Watt Netzteil


Der oben genannte CPU Kühler hat mich darauf gebracht, dass die PCGH Redaktion gescheite Hardware zusammen mit dem Hersteller nochmals optimiert und eine eigene Produktreihe anbietet.


Wichtig ist mir bei meinem PC eine geringe Lautstärke, da Mein Arbeitszimmer direkt neben unserem Schlafzimmer ist und meine Perle empfindlich auf laute Lüfter reagiert.



Damit kommen wir auch schon zu den Kriterien auf die ich einen besonderen Fokus lege.


Meine Kriterien:



Lieferumfang
Verarbeitung I (scharfe Ecken/Kanten)
Verarbeitung II (klappern, Zentrierung von Bohrungen, ect)
Dauer des Umbaus
Lautstärke unter Volllast
Temperaturentwicklung (grafisch) innerhalb von 24 h
Staubansammlung während der Testdauer 


weitere Kriterien sind natürlich machbar, einfach im Falle einer Zusage anschreiben
 
Bilder mache ich mit meinem Nokia Lumia 920. Die Bilder sind erfahrungsgemäß groß und scharf genug, um in Printmedien abgedruckt zu werden.

So, das wars erstmal von mir Ich würde mich sehr freuen, durch einen Test in den eigenen 4 Wänden, meinen Beitrag zur PCGH Community zu leisten, auf deren Erfahrungsschatz ich bislang nur anonym zugegriffen habe.

Beste Grüße, 

Dominik aka Shishagott


----------



## kenny1377 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master CM 690 III - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hi,

auch ich möchte mich noch für den Lesertest bewerben. Als großer Fan von Cooler Master würde ich das Gehäuse auf Herz und Nieren testen. Ich baue gerade ein neues System zusammen und hierfür wäre der Test perfekt.
Wer meine anderen Berichte kennt, weiß dass ich stets sorgfältig und qualitativ hochwertiges abgebe 

Bis bald
Steve


----------



## Malkav85 (11. November 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master CM 690 III - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo Redaktion,

ich würde auch gerne den CoolerMaster CM 690 III testen.

Schon seit langer Zeit beschäftige ich mich mit Gehäusen und Wasserkühlungen. Daher liegt auch ein Teilaspekt von mir auf die Unterbringung einer Wasserkühlung in einem Tower. Die Vorgänger hatte ich noch nicht getestet und gehe daher unvoreingenommen an die Sache heran.

Sowohl der Innenaufbau, als auch die Optik spricht mich beim CM 690 III an. Zum testen steht mir folgendes Equipment zur Verfügung:
Intel Xeon 1230-E3 V2
ASRock Z77 pro4-m
ASUS HD 6850 DirectCUII
120GB Vertex 2
Corsair H80 und meine primäre WaKü mit Eheim HPPS+, Heatkiller LC 3.0 und 2x MoRa2

Zudem habe ich noch eine GTX260 mit WaKü, die mit einer zusätzliche Verschlauchung für mehr "Raumauslastung" sorgt. Diverse Lüfter, um den Temperaturunterschied zwischen mitgelieferten und optionalen zu testen, habe ich ebenfalls.

Zum Fotografieren benutze ich eine Kompaktkamera von Canon. Bilder werden ausführlich geschossen, da diese wesentlich besser veranschaulichen was positiv oder negativ auffällt.

Gruß
Malkav


----------



## salami (11. November 2013)

Sehr geehrtes Pcgh Team,

hiermit möchte auch ich mich für den Lesertest von einem der drei Cooler Master CM 690 III Gehäuse bewerben.

Mein Testsystem:

Cpu: Intel Core i5 3450 4x 3.10GHz So.1155 BOX 
Netzteil: 450 Watt Cougar A-Series Non-Modular 80+ Bronze 
Mainboard:ASRock B75 Pro3-M Intel B75 So.1155 Dual Channel 
Arbeitsspeicher(Ram): 8GB (2x 4096MB) G.Skill NT Series DDR3-1333 
Festplatte: 500GB WD AV-GP Serie WD5000AUDX 7.200U/min 
DVD Laufwerk/ Brenner: LG Electronics GH24NS90 DVD-RW SATA intern, DVD Brenner 
Wlan: TP-Link USB 2.0 Netzwerkkarte TL-WN821N WLan 1 Port 300Mbit/s Stick 
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16 

Die Hardware wird von mir natürlich selbstständig eingebaut.
Ich baue schon seit vielen Jahren für Verwandte, Freunde und natürlich für mich selbst Rechner zusammen.
Des weiteren bin ich derzeit beim Casemodding sehr aktiv. So z.B. war ich die letzten Wochen damit beschäftigt einen Colakasten-Pc zu bauen.

Was ich alles Testen werde:

1. Qualität der Verpackung
2. Lieferumfang
3. Technische Daten
4. Verarbeitung
    a)Gehäuse
    b)Plexiglas (aufgrund schlechter Erfahrungen)
5. Aufbau(Genügend Platz, Anordnung der Lüfter)
6. Kabelmanagement
7. Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten
8. Geräuschentwicklung ( Ich habe ein Gerät zum messen der Lautstärke)
   a)Eingebaute Lüfter
   b)Geräuschunterdrückung des Gehäuses
9. Staubempfindlichkeit
10. Temperaturentwicklung (Mit Lüftersteuerung gemessen)
11. Vergleich mit Sharkoon T28
12. Abschließendes Fazit

Für Bilder steht mir leider nur eine nikon s3600 zur Verfügung, welche aber mit Stativ und guter Beleuchtung durchaus sehr gute Bilder machen kann.

Natürlich werde meinen Test mit vielen Bildern und Diegrammen bzw. Tabellen unterlegen. ( Alle weiteren Bedingungen werden natürlich auch erfüllt )

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich eines der Gehäuse testen dürfte.

Mfg Domi

Sorry ich bin ein bisschen spät ich konnte mich gestern irgendwie nicht einloggen!? Ich hoffe ich werde noch beachtet


----------



## Nitrousking21 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master CM 690 III - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Sehr geehrte Redaktion,
ich möchte mich hiermit mit einem Testsystem für den Test des Coolermaster CM 690 III bewerben.

Mein Testsystem sähe folgendermaßen aus:
CPU: -AMD Phenom II X4 965, der zum Test natürlich noch ordentlich übertaktet wird @1,5V.
CPU Kühler: -Thermalright Macho HR 02, passt nicht in jedes Case.
RAM: -4GB Corsair XMS3
Mainboard: -Asrock M3A785GMH/128M
GPU: -HD 6850 1Gb von Sapphire, für den Temperaturtest wird eine HD7950 von VTX3D @1,1GHZ eingesetzt.
Netzteil: -OCZ Modx Stream-Pro 600W
Sonstiges: -Mehrere Festplatten und eine SSD in 3,5 und 2,5 Zoll.
               -Standard DVD Brenner.

Sonstige Präferenzen:
-Labornetzteil um die Lüfter einzeln zu testen, Silent steht bei mir ganz oben auf dem Programm.
-Mehrere gute Kompaktkameras, vlt. sogar eine DSR für Videos und Bilder.
-Nur Coolermaster Gehäuse(4) im Haus in verschiedensten Größen um sie miteinander zu vergleichen
-Erfahrung mit Hardwareeinbau
-Beruf im Metallbereich um Qualität zu beurteilen
-Deutschabitur im Bereich "gut"
- Erfahrung in Sachen Übertaktung und Luftkühlung


Mein Test würde folgende Punkte beinhalten:
-Verpackung und Handbuch
-Erster Eindruck mit natürlich vielen Bildern
-Verarbeitung und Qualität
-Einbau von Hardware, Erreichbarkeit der Backplate bei montiertem Mainboard, Kabelmanagement
-Subjektiver Test der Lautstärke der Gehäuselüfter bei verschiedenen Spannungen, dazu ein Video
-Vergleich mit anderen Coolermaster Gehäusen
-Temperaturen bei OC
-Alltagstest und Staubanfälligkeit
-Transporteigenschaften für LANs
-Modbarkeit in Sachen LED-Beleuchtung


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (19. November 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master CM 690 III - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Bei den drei ausgewählten und bestätigten Lesertestern handelt es sich um Jayhawk, ascendia und micanine.


----------



## micanine (19. November 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master CM 690 III - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Vielen Dank 

Auch ein Glückwunsch an die anderen 'Gewinner'


----------



## ascendia (19. November 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master CM 690 III - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*



micanine schrieb:


> Vielen Dank
> 
> Auch ein Glückwunsch an die anderen 'Gewinner'


 
Danke, dir ebenfalls einen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß beim Testen.


----------



## salami (21. November 2013)

Glückwunsch an die glücklichen Gewinner


----------



## eric-idle (26. November 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master CM 690 III - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner.

Macht was daraus


----------



## Amon (26. November 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master CM 690 III - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner.

Wenn ich das Gehäuse nicht schon hätte... 

Kanns nur empfehlen.


----------



## micanine (27. November 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master CM 690 III - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*



Amon schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an die Gewinner.
> 
> Wenn ich das Gehäuse nicht schon hätte...
> 
> Kanns nur empfehlen.


 
Bis jetzt macht es keinen schlechten Eindruck


----------



## ascendia (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master CM 690 III - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Lesertest ist online und hier zu finden:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...06350-lesertest-cooler-master-cm-690-iii.html

Gruß
Basti


----------



## micanine (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master CM 690 III - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Meiner ist nun auch online


----------



## Jayhawk (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Cooler Master CM 690 III - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Dem schließe ich mich an


----------

